# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  me duhet info. per BLETET

## skender76

Pershendetje...kam ca koh qe po marr informacion per bletet, dhe kam shum deshire t'kujdesem per to. Por para se t'marr nje hap t'atill du qe t'marr t'gjith informazionin e mundshem persa i perket sherbimeve qe i duhen bere. N.q.se ndonjeri prej jush mund te me jape ndonje info. jam ktu qe pres...

----------


## alibaba

T'a propozoj këtë libër: Mr. Haxhi Demukaj - *Bletaria* - 1995 Deçan

----------


## skender76

> T'a propozoj këtë libër: Mr. Haxhi Demukaj - *Bletaria* - 1995 Deçan


Ku mund ta gjej?

----------


## alibaba

Besoj në ndonjë librari të Prishtinës.

Nga cili vend je ti?

Ndoshta e gjen edhe dikund në Tiranë. Nuk jam i sigurtë.

----------


## skender76

> Besoj në ndonjë librari të Prishtinës.


Prishtin, ehe s'njof kan anej.....A ka naj forumist nga Prishtina qe mund t'ma postoj ket liber? (kuptohet i paguaj te gjitha shpenzimet)

----------


## alibaba

Ti shiko, pale mos po e gjan dikund anej në Tiranë. Libri është shtypur në Prishtinë, po ndoshta mund t'a gjesh nuk i dihet.

----------


## Zombi

Eshte nje liber nga Sue Monk Kidd, por se fundmi eshte bere edhe film. *The secret life of Bees*...Mbitegjitha edhe bletet duan *DASHURI*!

----------


## skender76

> Ti shiko, pale mos po e gjan dikund anej në Tiranë. Libri është shtypur në Prishtinë, po ndoshta mund t'a gjesh nuk i dihet.


N'Tiran mund t'gjej naj shok qe t'intresohet, por tash qe menohem mir mund t'lidhem edhe me nje kosovar qe kam njoft simjet ne sarande, m'duket se banote ne prishtin.

----------


## skender76

> Mbitegjitha edhe bletet duan *DASHURI*!


E imaginosha ma t'leht me u kujdes per bleten, por sa ma shum po lexoj ne internet, aq ma teper po m'gacmon deshira qe ti kem nen kujdesjen time.....

----------


## skender76

Sot lexova dicka qe kishte shkruajtur Albert Einstein ne lidhje me bletet.*"Nese shikoni nje blete duke vdekur duhet te preukupoheni, pasi n.q.se bletet zhduken njeriut i mbeten 4 vjet per te jetuar"*

----------

